# Email confusion over the progress/decision



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I think there has been a bit of confusion i'm not sure... Yesterday 15 April we have received an email saying *"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from"*

and then i Emailed the VFS asking them if there was any way my Boyfriend could pick up the documents as bank holiday in the Philippines starts tomorrow 17 Apr and they'll be open again on 22 April. they replied to me today saying *" I have tracked your visa application using the details you have provided. The visa application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). If you have received an email stating that your documents are ready to be collected then you may do so on the date stated. You cannot do it before or after the date stated."*

and then few hours later we have received an email saying *"A decision on your Visa application reference number: XXXXXX has been made by the British Embassy.Your application has been received at the UK Visa Application Centre and is ready for collection."* This is the same exact Email we have been receiving for our 2 visa denied. so i'm getting really worried now.

Question: [email protected] << we received the email stating the visa will be dispatched shortly via this email address, could it be a prank email or something? i'm really confused i guess we'll be spending our holy week worrying about this >.< any thought on this?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

How confusing! But if they are saying that it is ready for collection, then I would think you have today and tomorrow to collect it? After that I would think it will be Tuesday, after the Easter holiday.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Today is too late, my boyfriend tried his best to arrive there after receiving the email but due to heavy traffic as people travelling anywhere in manila, he couldn't make it and bank holiday in manila starts tomorrow thursday 17 april &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a possibility that they might have sent the email to my fiance's address by mistake? i'm going crazy


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

But doesn't the last email say that the application is ready for collection? Why do you feel it is a mistake?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know, i'm just paranoid and worried and scared from the previous refusals so i'd rather expect the worst than be positive with high hopes and get another refusal. because, it hurts so much


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, since my email yesterday, I checked to see if it was logged in to Fedex so I could track it. Nothing! The tracking number I have from the receipt I got when sending the package is 'Not found' It would have been kinder not to send the email so soon if they were not going to post it yet!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Well, since my email yesterday, I checked to see if it was logged in to Fedex so I could track it. Nothing! The tracking number I have from the receipt I got when sending the package is 'Not found' It would have been kinder not to send the email so soon if they were not going to post it yet!


I agree, its like a deliberate torture.. not fair for anyone..but hang on there dear..everything will be fine..Ameen


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pultet said:


> I don't know, i'm just paranoid and worried and scared from the previous refusals so i'd rather expect the worst than be positive with high hopes and get another refusal. because, it hurts so much


I have been refused once and we are planning to reapply this summer..So i can understand your situation..But be positive..you did everything right this time..fingers crossed for all of you who are waiting to join their near and dear ones..


----------

